# Got myself a new tow rig yesterday



## wasilvers (Sep 12, 2010)

I picked up a 96 landcruiser from a guy - said it was his wifes car. I drove it about 250 miles so far and really, really like it. I called the wife last night as I was driving home and said I even like it better than my prior favorite (an F150 extended cab 4x4). Now I shouldn't have to use the wifes van to tow/haul/hunt anymore.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hard to beat a SUV for hunting and fishing duties, especially whne the family goes with you.
Nice find.

I've had my two sons and myself, and 3 deer in my S10-Blazer, plus all of our gear. It was a tight fit, but worth it. 

Tip-When you do go dear hunting, bring a tarp and put the deer in the trap in the back end. That way the blood won't get to teh carpet, and you wont have to wash it out.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats on a nice lookin' rig! Black vehicles are real fun to keep clean :shock: , but look great when they're clean and waxed  . Both of our vehicles are black ](*,)


----------



## perchin (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice score man =D> ..... That thing looks clean and very well taken care of for a 96. Also them toyota's are known to run for darn near ever. Thing looks sharp.


----------



## albright1695 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet....good looking hunting and fishing buggy.


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2010)

nice ride man.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks! I drove it to work today. Mixed responses from the conservative accountants I work with. But out to lunch today.... I realized again, I REALLY like the ride. Figure I'll drive it till the wheels fall off.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> Hard to beat a SUV for hunting and fishing duties, especially whne the family goes with you.
> Nice find.
> 
> I've had my two sons and myself, and 3 deer in my S10-Blazer, plus all of our gear. It was a tight fit, but worth it.
> ...



Hitch hauler. Almost a necessity if you are hunting with a SUV.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Sep 14, 2010)

Gotta love that $1400 arb front bumper aswell. I have one on my liberty and love it, Handles deer and trees well. Looks like a beast of a camping rig. Full float axles, arb bumper, lift kit, bfg mt's 35's, and a roof rack. Congrats, makes me want a new tow rig.


----------



## azekologi (Sep 14, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Thanks! I drove it to work today. Mixed responses from the conservative accountants I work with. But out to lunch today.... I realized again, I REALLY like the ride. Figure I'll drive it till the wheels fall off.



Nice score wasilvers, nice score indeed! I'm a big fan of black vehicles, both of our "main" vehicles are black. 8) My jeep is the only vehicle I have that isn't black (when the time comes it too will have a black makeover :wink. I have to add that that ARB front bumper and the mild lift with wheels and tires are a nice addition too, the dude you bought it from had a nice ride for his old lady!

As it's a Toyota, if you take care of it and keep up on the regular maintenance, it will last you until the wheels fall off, if so, just put new ones on and drive it until the doors fall off too!  At that point, it'll probably be done.

Awesome ride bro, beats the pants off of my 4x4 Cherokee for haulin' and campin'. Kudos!


----------



## azekologi (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey wasilvers, I'll add one thing...

Those BFG Mud-Terrains aren't bad shoes, but when the time comes consider the BFG All-Terrains as a more economical alternative. The mudders can't be beat if you're driving in soft squishy Earth, but the AT's wear a lot better for a daily driver if you don't _need_ full-on mudders when you do venture into the unknown. My brother in law got the mudders the same time I got a pair of the AT's, his were bald in 40K, and mine had good tread until about 65K. In my opinion, the mudders have a more agressive look 8), but they also have A LOT softer rubber compound :?. As they're already on, wear them down in good health, but keep the AT's in mind when the time comes. :wink: 

Good luck, keep that black paint looking sharp!


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 14, 2010)

azekologi said:


> Hey wasilvers, I'll add one thing...
> 
> Those BFG Mud-Terrains aren't bad shoes, but when the time comes consider the BFG All-Terrains as a more economical alternative. The mudders can't be beat if you're driving in soft squishy Earth, but the AT's wear a lot better for a daily driver if you don't _need_ full-on mudders when you do venture into the unknown. My brother in law got the mudders the same time I got a pair of the AT's, his were bald in 40K, and mine had good tread until about 65K. In my opinion, the mudders have a more agressive look 8), but they also have A LOT softer rubber compound :?. As they're already on, wear them down in good health, but keep the AT's in mind when the time comes. :wink:
> 
> Good luck, keep that black paint looking sharp!



Thanks. Since I will drive it to work on snowy/icy days, I posted the Mun terrains for sale or trade for All Terrains on craigslist. Had 10 responses in the first 24 hours - 2 trade for smaller tires (not interested) and 4 buyers. I contacted the prior owner for a decent price to ask and he said about $125 each for them. I want BFG ATs in the same size, so I can get out of these tires and get 4 new ones for not soooo much cash out the door. Ah decisions!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 14, 2010)

All those mancessories and it was his wife's ride? :lol: 

Nice looking SUV.

I've been kicking around installing a levelling kit and something on the order of 35's on my F150 until I talked to a buddy that just did his. It looks great but it dropped his highway mpg to 14. :shock: 

I don't know that I'm ready for that hit at the gas station yet.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 14, 2010)

I love those Yota's. They use them exclusively in desert climates because they are so reliable.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 14, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> All those mancessories and it was his wife's ride? :lol:
> 
> Nice looking SUV.
> 
> ...



You should have seen his mud rig... Crazy!

I like looking down on most of the trucks these days. Yesterday I saw I was even with a car, took a look and it was a lifted expedition - LOL! I got 15.5 mpg hwy (calculated cause the speedo is off) on the drive home. Not too bad for pushing a brick thru the air at 70-75.


----------



## lswoody (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice ride!!!!!!


----------



## KMixson (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice ride. It looks like the previous owner took good care of it. The paint looks good. I have a 1994 black pick up and the paint has held up very well. The only bad thing I can think of for black is the inside temperature gets a little to hot for my taste. I have seen the inside temp. get to 180 degrees in the summer parked at my workplace. I have used it as a dryer on many occasions.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 18, 2010)

Tried out the rig today with the boat on it. First thing was checking wiring, turns out it was done right already. Took the ball and hitch piece from the van (6" lift) and flipped it over for a drop. It's just about right. 

She towed great especially for a 6 cylinder. The only way I knew it was there was when stopping - took a bit longer to get to that complete stop. 

I like backing up with the big rig, I can see over the boat and everything behind it. Loading was interesting, but then I remembered Matt from BYOB, he climbed thru the inside to get to the trailer. Tried it and kept myself nice and dry - I just didn't loose anything out the back while doing it.  

VERY HAPPY!


----------

